# FAT BOY 2011 CHALLENGE:project 50,000 miles...



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

well it's a new year again.... Last year we busted the door down on the with over 1100 posts (up from 900 the year prior), over 19,000 page view (up from 15,000 the year prior) and killed the 40,000 mile goal we'd set by over 5,000 miles (over 45,000 miles), thats a ride around the globe and then almost another complete time around (1.8 to be exact)

once again you blew past the goal of 40k miles so this year we're going to bump it up again to *50,000*

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, *POST IT*

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total..

last years thread can be found here
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582689


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll lead it off with my trainer miles for the year so far, just to get it rolling.

22.50


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

if i understand correctly i got 27.5 in this weekend so the new total is ....

50 miles total


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

50 + 50.4 = 100.4 

New Year's Day Resolution Ride in Austin.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

100.4 +9.4 = 109.8 (2 errand runs yesterday)


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14 on New years day plus 20 trainer last night...

109.8 + 34 = 143.8


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

143.8 + 23.8 = 167.6


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

167.6 + 7 = 174.6


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

Add 11.64 colorado miles to boost us up to:

186.24


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

186.24 + 8.6 = 194.84 Personel first grocery run ever while snowing with snow tires on!


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

194.84 + 12.39 =207.23 More Colorado miles  Done in Boulder Flat Irons


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

5.5 in a little snow before my feet got too cold to continue

212.73


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

12.6 single speed with my recently weight 317.8 fat ass dragging the whole way....

225,33


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

225.33 + 10.8 = 236.13


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

236.13+13.43=249.56


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

249.56 + 11.8 = 261.36


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

261.36 + 24.08 (and back on the road) = 285.44


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

285.44 + 14.32 = 299.76 Shoulda gone for an even 15.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

299.76 + 6.4 = 306.16


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

306.16 + 26.23 = 332.39


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

332.39+18+ 350.39 come on only 49649.61 to go!!!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

350.39 + 1.0 + 8.2 = 359.59 (Assuming a "=" sign in previous post,) Test ride up and down neighborhood hill to test new brakes, and minor servicing. My snows weren't good enough for the snow hidden ruts, burried ice, and 6" of snow. Fun, with no traffic, but too dangerous with over-confident drivers. Veggie and fruit run on the 12th.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

359.59 + 21.03 = 380.62


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

380.62 + 7.71 = 388.33


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

388.33 + 15.75 = 404.08


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

404.08 + 8.34= 412.42 snow ride


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

412.42 + 6 = 418.42 Main roads almost clear. Side streets a bit of a slalom even with studded snow tires. Fun not scary. Would be insane = broken something, on summer tires.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

418.42 + 23.27 = 441.69 70º weather, and I can ride again. Hard to beat.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

441.69 + 29.51 =471.2


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Last year at this point 1324

So at 471 we are 36% of last year's mileage. Hmm. We have to do better. I need to get my lights fixed.


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

471.2+20.11= 491.31


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

491.31 + 12.2 = 503.51


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

been behind on posting... sorry about that.

503.51 + 97.58 = 601.09


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

601.09+18.3= 619.39


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

619.39 + 16 = 635.39


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

635.39 + 13.50 + 648.89


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

assuming the last post meant = 648.89

648.89 + 17.43 = 666.32


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

The rain finally stopped and the sun came out.

666.32 + 16.5 = 682.82

Will hit up for more mileage tomorrow, Thurs and Friday.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

682.82 + 16.5 (too damn windy!) = 699.32


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

699.32 + 6 = 705.32 rainy ride.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

705.32 + 51.54 = 756.86

Miles for the week so far.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

756.86 + 181.98 = 938.84

1/1 to 1/16


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

938.84 + 11.73 = 950.57


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

950.57 + 20.55 = 971.12 
Cold and Breezy Sat Ride


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

971.12+20.5= 991.62


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

991.62 + 20.73 = 1012.35


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1012.35 + 37.28 = 1049.63


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

1049.63+21= 1070.63


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

1070.63 + 30.33 = 1100.96

Augh the Cedar Pollen....


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1100.96 + 16.26 = 1117.22


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1117.22 + 23.82 = 1141.04


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1141.04 + 3.6 = 1144.64


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

1144.64 +7.4 = 1152.04


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1152.04 + 11.78 = 1163.82


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1163.82 + 25.74 (once again, have to weave to avoid hitting my avatar) = 1189.56


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1189.56 + 11.77 = 1201.33


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

1201.33 + 13.77= 1215.1


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

1215.1 + 2.68 = 1217.78

Cold but muddier than I thought. Lost my 29er Virginity on my new Giant Talon. Had to try her out.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

1217.78 + 7.3 night ride = 1225.08


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

1255.08+ 4.5 short night ride=1229.58


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1229.58 + 11.75 = 1241.33


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

1241.33 + 14 = 1255.33


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1255.33 + 25.56 = 1280.89


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1280.89 + 26.25 = 1307.09


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1307.09 + 46.75 = 1353.84


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

yesterday afternoon 1353.84+4.91=*1358.75*


----------



## Fadelight (Jan 21, 2011)

1358.75 + _16.25_ = *1,375*


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

1,375+174.74 = *1549.74*

gotta do more miles next month


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

1549.74+ 36.8 = 1586.54


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

1549.74+3.71=*1590.25*


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1590.25 + 11.78 = 1602.03


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

1602.03 + 5.7 (forgot from Sat) = 1607.73


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1607.73 + 17 = 1624.73


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1624.73 + 11.82 = 1636.55


----------



## eleminohpee (Nov 20, 2010)

1636.55 + 8.91 = 1645.46


----------



## Fadelight (Jan 21, 2011)

1645.46 + _21.77_ = *1,667.23*


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1667.46 + 11.77 = 1679.23


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1679.23 + 32.54 = 1711.77


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1711.77 + 16.28 = 1728.05


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1728.05 + 26.6 = 1754.65


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

1754.65 + 62.57 (January total, mother nature didn't help) = 1817.22

Just found this thread and I like it!


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1817.22 + 20.73 = 1837.95


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

1837.95 + 36.77 = 1874.72


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

1874.72 + 20.56 = 1895.28


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1895.28 + 612.6 trainer miles = 2507.88 miles .


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2507.88 + 20 = 2527.88

We should have a multiplier for Mtn miles. Those were killer.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2527.88 + 24.53 = 2552.41

.. and back to commuting tomorrow. w00t!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2552.41 + 10.7 = 2563.11


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

2563.22 + 42.36 = 2605.47


----------



## woodstock964 (Dec 4, 2009)

2563.22 + 147 = 2710.22


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2710.22 + 25.89 = 2736.11


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+8.15 =* 2384.26*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

2384.26 + 20 = 2404.26 Not sick (me) & weather was: 65+ F woohoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Shoot, should have been posting in this thread! Yesterday rode to work (8 round trip), last week rode to work 2 days (16), the grocery store one day (12 miles), and had one real ride (25 miles). Can't remember clearly back further than that.

2404.26 + 61 = 2465.26.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 9.86 =* 2475.12*


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

2475.12 + 11.79 = 2486.91


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+13.63

Ughhh. Had thread thingy in hybrid instead of linear. Sry guys. The actual current total is *2953.33*, if I was able to sort this out.

Also, we've had a couple people post at the same time and therefor miles got skipped.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

2953.33 + 20.54 = 2973.87


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 3.35 =* 2977.22*


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2977.22 + 54.52 (doubled up on the club-rides today) = 3031.74


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> 2977.22 + 54.52 (doubled up on the club-rides today) = 3031.74


did you fix the total based on skips above?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Gah, no I didn't..


Corrected mileage: pending

readding the entire last page I show 2981.02

Jimbo's got 2938.95


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I had already added the skips in to my post, so the number was correct. I just went back and double checked....added everything from beginning to end and we are at 3031.02.

+ 6.74 (wheel got so bad that tire started rubbing frame) = *3037.76*

(6.1% of total goal)


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

I did my numbers again by putting every entry on this thread into an excel speadsheet and I come up with the same number as Dysfunction, 2981.02.

So 

2981.02 + 6.74 = 2987.76 Last post
2987.76 + 11.80 = 2999.56 My ride today


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2999.56 + 29.5 = 3029.06

please correct if needed


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

3029.06 + 7.6 = 3036.66


----------



## ThunderFist009 (Feb 7, 2011)

3036.66 + 18.2 for Sunday + 14.6 on Monday= 3069.46


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick Whole Foods run today: 11 miles.

3069.46 + 11 = 3080.46.


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

Just started posting on here. miles starting from 1/1/11 according to odometer(may be more but rode with a dead wheel sensor battery for a week)

3080.46 + 327 = 3407.46


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3407.46 +2 6.54 = 3434


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

haven't posted for a while. 
3434+45 = *3479*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

3479 + 7.640 = *3486.64*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

How's our pace now? Compared to last year? 

Now that the weather is getting better in places and it seems we have more posters, we should do well this year.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

3486.64 + 7.6 = 3494.24

Pace WRT 2011: will calculate maybe tonight. No time now. 

We should be about 4000 by 03/01/2011 so 2000/month and we need 4000 average. I have not put in the miles I wanted to to date for reasons that are about to fall away. I would like to exceed 5000 (2X last year, 80% of 2009, this year, so I need to roll!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooooof!

Last year by end of business 2/24, we were @ 4760.71.

Link to that post: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6636606&postcount=239

EOB 3/1 was 5114.90.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Been off last year's early pace from the get go, BUT we've had an even harder winter (whodathunkit?), and its early days yet. Hope to get more in tomorow PM.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

Need to get back in here. lets add 74.83 to the tally of 3494.24 to =3569.07 2/24


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

3569.07 + 13 = 3582.07


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

3582.0 is the total now. (getting it back out to the left on the thread)

I had ankle/foot surgery and was off the bike for 8+ weeks last summer so my numbers were down. 

Definitely plan on more miles on my roadie and my MTB this year fo sho. No worries there.

I didn't get my roadie until April and already have almost 2000 miles on it, with the above, so I'll be able to post some larger numbers this year.

Need to recruit more big/heavy folk to post their stuff 

Ride on!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Past day marker

3582.0+7.00 = *3589*


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3589 + 23.27 = 3612.27

Now that I'm obviously mostly recovered my mileage should increase. Today was the first day in a while where hitting hills felt GOOD.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3612.27 + 42.20 = 3654.47


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

3654.47 + 20.72 = 3675.19


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

3675.19 + 9.35 = *3684.54*


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

3684.54 + 20.62 = 3705.16


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Doughnut run! (Yes, seems counter to purpose, but hey, I worked it off!)

3705.16 + 19.5 = 3724.66


----------



## EMS Biker (Feb 27, 2010)

*Short Trip*

3724.66 + 3.78 = 3728.44


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3728.44 + 30.03 = 3758.47

weather should be good this week, looking forward to doing some riding.. as long as work doesn't get in the way.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

you got about another 300 from me thusfar

3758.47+300=4058.47


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to lunch today!

4058.47 + 19 = 4077.47


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

4077.47+197.5=4274.97

since new year (commuting + mtb rides during the weekend)


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

4077.47+197.5=4274.97

since new year (commuting + mtb rides during the weekend)


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

4274.97 + 289.5 = 4564.47
For last month.

Woody


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

4564.47 + 36.3 = 4600.77

Why does the wind blow in your face both ways on a roadie...just not fair...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

4600.77 + 8.6 = 4609.37


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

4609.77 + 25.26 = 4635.03


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

4534.63 + 16.25 = *4650.88*


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

jimbo_h said:


> 4534.63 + 16.25 = *4650.88*


My February total:
147.87

4650.88 + 147.87 = *4798.75*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

4798.75 + 26.1 = 4724.85 Helmet light running. Now for some miles.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Play time at the bike park and some trail rather than road mileage today thank g-d. Pedaling in sand (and not falling on your ass) is *hard*. Note to self: get a fat bike.

4724.85 + 16 = 4740.85.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4740.85 + 25.99 = 4766.84


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

4766.84 + 1.2 = 4769.04 (Lights testing last night, round the block, every little bit counts!)


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

4769.04 + 43.1 = 4812.14

Road ride


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4812.14 + 17.01 (trainer intervals, fun.) = 4829.15


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4829.15 + 55 = 4884.15


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

4884.15 + 10.6 + 9.4 = 4904.15


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4904.15 + 25.98 = 4930.13


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I have never considered myself a clyde until BrianMc all but did so. I'll update every month or so because I'm lazy....

4930.13 + 413 = 5343.13


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

22 on the road, 5 at work
5343.13+27=5370.13


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess I qualify as a clyde, so here are a few more miles:

5370.13+1017 = 6387.13


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6387.13 + 6.8 = 6393.81 Blood (test before Mon. physical), sweat (warmed up some before return), and tears (last climb near home, lowest ratio, into wind gusting to 30 mph and sneaking around my glasses!), but it was so pretty out! Thinking that a change of tire is in the offing!


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

6393.81 + 20.59 = 6414.4


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

6414.4 + 20.54 = 6434.94

Gloriously sunny day for a ride


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6434.94 + 23.55 = 6458.49


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

6458.49+38.4=6496.89

bad week for riding


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Logged a couple, but it's been a long few weeks at work..

6496.89 + 37.19 = 6534.08


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6534.08 + 30 = 6564.08


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

We actually are off track again. Post #137 on page 3.

I'm adding my 11.28 from today, bringing the actual total to *6675.76.*

Two points of advice...

A) Make sure you have the settings set to Linear so that the posts show up in chronological order. You have do to this any time you clear your browser settings, or any time to access from a different computer. What screwed me up (I made this same mistake early on) was trying to post miles from my droid.

B) Be sure to look at the two or three posts prior to you adding your miles just to make sure the math adds up so we catch this stuff. It's going to be rly hard to add everything up when there's 40 pages of posts.

I have excel on this computer, so I'll try and make a spreadsheet this week to keep track, unless someone else has already done that.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6675.76 + 64.06 = 6739.82


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> 6675.76 + 64.06 = 6739.82


+ 7.14 =* 6746.96*


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

6746.96 + 16.16 = 6763.12


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

....


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

jimbo_h said:


> 6746.96 + 16.16 = 6763.12


*+ 13.26 = 6776.38*

Rode up to the LBS after work today to pick these up....I tell ya'. You get funny looks when you roll up on a wal-mart Schwinn beach cruiser!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6776.38 + 9.46 = 6785.84


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6785.84 + 10.5 = 6796.34


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

6796.34 + 14.04 =* 6810.38*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Also, as an update, we are ahead of last year. As of the end of 3/16/2010, we were @ 6127.38, so good job guys. Just to keep you motivated though, as of the end of April 1st, we had clocked 8164.61.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

6810.38 + 5.0 = 6815.38

First ride of the year, first ride on the new (used) GF. (Yesterday)


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Couple of rides thIs year.....*

6815.38 + 40.0 = 6855.38

The new bike is running well.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6855.38 +31 = 6885.38


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

6885.38 + 3.40 = *6888.78*

Short ride to dinner and back today....gotta' rest my legs in prep for this weekend. New wheel for mtb comes via UPS tomorrow.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

6888.78 + 1.0 = 6889.78

Today's ride was just for consistency and breaking in the tired muscles.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6889.78 + 1.1 = 6890.88 (Testing helmet light around the block).


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6890.88 + 28.42 = 6919.3


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

6919.3 + 13.68 =* 6932.98*


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

6932.98 + 7.70 = 6940.68


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

6940.68 + 20.48 = 6961.16


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6961.16 +12 = 6973.16 Testing lights again.


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

6973.16 + 20.56 = *6993.72*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6993.72 + 28.18 = 7021.9

2 mtn bike rides sat then took my first road bike ride of the year today!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7021.9 + 75.03 = 7096.93

I shoulda gone for 3.5 more.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Grocery store! 

7096.93 + 11.2 = 7108.13


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

7108.13 + 27.34 = 7135.47


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

7135.47 + 11.30 = 7146.77


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

7146.77 + 39.72 = *7186.49*

4 rides there. Nice weather and daylight savings...


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

7186.49 + 6.56 = 7193.05


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

7193.05 + 6.62 = 7199.67


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7199.67 + 31 = 7230.67


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

7230.67 + 20.91 = 7251.58

road


----------



## jimbo_h (Aug 24, 2008)

7251.58 + 16.31 = *7267.89*

My mistake corrected.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Jimbo and Joules you guys posted at same time. Current total is:

*7267.89*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 57.61 (one normal ride and one 40 mile "epic.") =

*7325.5*

need another 838 by 4/1 just to be on track with last year!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

7325.5 + 21.05 = 7347 

Nice weather solo road ride!


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Another Ride....*

7347 + 14.12 = 7361.12


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7361.12 + 9 = 7370.12


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7370.12 + 31 = 7401.12

Finally got a chance to get a ride in this week...


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Morning ride until frostbite set in.*

7401.12 + 13.02 = 7414.14


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

7414.14 + 15.77 = 7429.91

First post and ride today with my wife. Got to love it!!


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

got a:thumbsup: new bike and add 7.5 to the 7249.91=7257.41


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7257.41 + 68 = 7325.41


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7325.41 + 34.5 = 7359.91


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

7325.41+15.9=7341.31


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

7341.31 + 2.1 = 7343.41

Very sore ride yesterday, did not make it far.


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*short ride*

got up Sunday and it was not raining so i went for a short ride 5.2 +7343.41=7348.61:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7348.61 + 7.4 = 7356.01


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

It was very nice today so I went for a quick 5.6 mi ride. Temp was about 75 and there was a westerly wind at about 7-8 mph there were a few people running and an equal number riding. I am going to try to ride 4 days this week cuz I cant ride this weekend. Surgery never waits...
5.6+ 7356.01 =7361.61:thumbsup:


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Got about 3.5 miles into a planned 15 miler and the cold rain hit. Detoured back and ended up with a wet 7 miles.....

7361.61 + 7.12 = 7368.73


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice chilly road ride after work yesterday. 7368.73 + 23.2 = 7391.93


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*Great Weather*

I left for my ride tonight and it was a balmy 78 and very little wind. I watched the weather at 5 and its supposed to rain again by saturday. I left at 7:20 and did a brisk 7 miles. So the total is 7398.93


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Had a good month 429.5

So 7398.93 + 429.5 = 7828.43

Woody


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice easy 9 mile ride after work tonight.

3031.74 + 9.0 = 3040.74


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> Nice easy 9 mile ride after work tonight.
> 
> 3031.74 + 9.0 = 3040.74


https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/confused.gif

I think you're off a few...

Woody


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Yikes, where the he!! did those numbers come from? Still trying to figure it out. Must not have been on the last page of the post.

Good Catch Woody!

7828.43 + 9.0 = 7837.43

Youd think an engineer could cypher up simple addition. I wasn't even drunk so thats no excuse!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

7837.43 + 7.1 = 7844.53


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice Friday Night Sunset Ride:

7844.53 + 10.18 = 7854.71


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

poor month of cycling 

7854.71 + 148.57 = 8003.28


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

8003.28+69.76= 8073.04


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*new riding partner*

my 14 y/o son and I rode 6 quick miles today under breezy clear skies. He rode his bmx bike and was a trooper. when we were done he said he wants to ride with me if I will get him a bigger bike. so 6mi + 8073.04= 8079.04


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8079.04 + 21.71 = 8100.75

overslept and missed the 75mi ride Sunday.. not overly upset about missing that in 30mph winds though to be honest.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Great Sunday ride even though I had 35 mph headwinds and hills for almost half of it. This was my longest ride so far since I'm a newbie.

8100.75 +20.25 = 8121.00


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8121.00 + 16 = 8137.00


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8137.00 + 11 = 8148.00


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

After work ride:

8148.00 + 10.25 = 8158.25


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8158.25 + 3.71 = 8161.96

Started a new personal challenge thanks to another member, 30 rides in 30 days, no excuses!


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

8161.96 + 18.14 = 8180.10

From the last two days....


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

my name is Milton is it too late to start with the challenge
started the year [email protected] 309 now 287 doing 16 miles a day


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Day 2 of 30. 

8180.10 + 3.71 = 8183.81


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Does hiking in the woods count?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8183.81 + 46.8 = 8230.61


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice easy Sunday Morning Ride....

8230.61 + 15.33 = 8245.94


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8245.94 + 17.58 = 8263.52 

Longest ride in years  Very beautiful out today, 80* in Milwaukee.


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

8263.52 + 16.81 = 8280.33

only one ride this week, damn work


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

8280.22 + 34 = 8314.22 
its crazy hot


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

8314.22 + 15.72 = 8329.94

Not enough hours in a day this past week to ride more.


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

8329.94 + 28 = 8357.94

Two days of rides in there - just found this thread.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

8357.94 + 8.66 = 8366.60


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8366.60 + 3.71 = 8370.31


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

8370.31 + 12 = 8382


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8382.31 + 2.90 = 8385.21

Day 6/30 is done. Got my first morning ride in because I have class Tuesday nights after work. I have been on the bike 5 of those 6 days with 4.6 miles of hiking on Saturday.


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

8385.21 +10 = 8395.21

Another conditioning ride with a little off road. Sand and big gravel stink....


----------



## penguinpwrdbox (Apr 12, 2011)

8395.21 + 5.65 = 8400.86


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8400.86 + 15 = 8415.86


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8415.86 + 4.63 = 8420.49


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

8420.49+17=8437.49

45 degrees and windy, and I chose not to wear a third layer. Never did quite work up enough of a sweat to be "warm." Tomorrow is a run day.


----------



## penguinpwrdbox (Apr 12, 2011)

8437.49 + 2.52 = 8440.01

40ish degrees + woman + baby trailer = short ride


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Not much riding this month after a bulged lumbar disc but a couple of toodles around the block and a quickie today on the Pugsley to see how it felt.

8440.01 + 10 = 8450.01


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

A great trail ride "cut" short by a trip to the ER for 20 stitches in my shin. No pun intended!

8450.01 + 8.17 = 8458.18


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

8458.18 + 16 + 8474.18
I am thinking about doing the 30 days of riding challenge


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Day 8/30: Cold and windy. Had to get a ride in so I did one lap of the block. Doing another ride in the morning before work.

8474.18 + 1.85 = 8476.03


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Day 9/30.

8476.03 + 3.45 = 8479.48


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8479.48 + 3.87 = 8483.35

I haven't included two hikes I've done in the last 8 days.


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

8438.35 + 46.21= 8484.56


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

8484.56 + 9.50 = 8494.06


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8494.06 + 36.1 = 8503.56


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

8503.56 + 3.87 = 8507.43


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8507.43 + 15 = 8522.43


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

8522.43 + 32.5 = 8554..93


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

8554..93 + 904 = 9458.93


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9458.93 + 25.6 = 9484.53

Yes, I've been a total slacker since late February. Damn WIND!
I started off the year so grandly!!


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

9484.53 + 8 = 9492.53

Rode to work on the Pug today... Fat miles should count extra...


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

9492.53 + 2= 9494.53


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

9494.53 + 3.96 = 9498.49

Went to Ray's in Milwaukee on Tuesday, unsure of my mileage there.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

haven't riden in about a month had surgery but back in to it full force.

two days worth

9494.53+20.00=*9518.49*


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Getting longer, though I think the back is complaining a little about this one...

9518.59 + 16 = 9534.49


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

9534.49 + 11 = 9545.49


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

9545.49 + 5.33 = 9550.82


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

9550.82 + 3.2= 9554.02


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

9554.02 + 1.85 = 9555.87


----------



## fishpoop (Apr 18, 2011)

9555.87 + 23.4 = 9579.27


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

95779.27 + 2.3 = 9581.57

Took the kids for a ride in the buggy.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

9581.57 + 8 = 9589.57


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9589.57 + 12 on the dirt = 9601.57


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

9601.57 + 5.27 = 9606.84


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

9606.84 + 5.02 = 9611.86


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

pasmilton said:


> my name is Milton is it too late to start with the challenge
> started the year [email protected] 309 now 287 doing 16 miles a day


Hell no dude, if you did it, logged it or whatever, it counts.

Every mile helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9611.86 + 9.00 = *9620.86* All hills 5-33% grade. OUCH! 
We should get a bonus for that.

Pasmilton, what about your previous mileage? Post up brotha.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to lunch yesterday & took work calls while I pedaled. 

9620.86 + 10 on the pug = 9630.86

Somehow riding seems to make my herniated lumbar disc feel better, not worse.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

went some distance yesterday 
9630.86+12.13 = *9642.99*


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Managed to get 20.66 miles yesterday since we finally had a day without rain, and tornado's!

9642.99 + 20.66 = *9,663.65*


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn, I forgot about this thread. Haven't replied in a month, sorry. 37 road + 5.5 on my worksman = 42.5. 9663.65+42.5=9706.15


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I've got to log into Training Peaks and get my mileage off there (even tho my GPS shortchanges me). 9706.15 + 164.13 in the last two months (since I got the Timex Ironman) = 9870.28


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Last night: 9870.28 + 5.27 = 9875.55


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

road 39.1 miles this week. 

= 9914.65


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

9914.65 + 3.6 = 9918.25 in the cold this morning


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

9918.25 + 8.75 = 9927.0


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work Thursday and Friday... Fat bike, off road, and in 20-30+mph winds!

9927 + 16 = 9943


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

9943 + 9.44 = 9952.44

30 rides in 30 days didn't happen, but I need to give the body some rest occasionally. I have an irritable Achilles right now.


----------



## penguinpwrdbox (Apr 12, 2011)

9952.44 + 16.96 = 9969.5


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

10.5 miles at the race in Mobile Al today = 9981.5


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*We are 1/5th of the way there!*

9981.5 + 25.3 = 10,006.8


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> *We are 1/5th of the way there!*
> 
> 9981.5 + 25.3 = 10,006.8


Month of April

10,000.8 + 140.99 = *10,141.79*


----------



## Darris (Apr 19, 2011)

New Clydesdale here. Just picked up a 2011 Monocog and took it around the neighborhood. 5.74 fast-pedaling miles.
10141.79+5.74 = 10147.53


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Just a quick test run of a new Chariot CX1 trailer for Junior (to the grocery store where I bought 4 gallons of bottled water to simulate his weight on the way home).

10147.53 + 6.5 = 10154.03


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

Getting ready to change my batteries and remembered to update on here. Since Feb.

10154.03+648= 10802.03


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

April Wasn't that good of a month for me.
10,802.03 + 265.5 = 11,067.53
Woody


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

1067.53 + 4.33 = 1071.86


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1071.86 + 8.5 = 1080.36


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Y'all lost 10k there. I got 10.5 in today for 11090.86


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

11090.86 +70.5 = 11161.36
loosing more weight 
but I need a better bike


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11,161.36 + 8.5 = 11,169.86


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

11,169.86 + 2.7 = 11,172.56

Haven't been on a bike in 20 years and weigh 270. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## MdPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

11,172.56 + 4.4 = 11,176.96

Same here man!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

11,176.96 + 13.68 = 11,190.64


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

1st ride in 8yrs. 

11,190.64 + 7.10 = 11,197.74


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

This week so far...20.25+11,197.74= *11,217.99*


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work Wed and just tooled around on the beach yesterday.

11217.99 + 12 = 11229.99


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

11229 + 4.36 = 11233.36


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

First ride with wife + son (11 mos.) in the trailer! REALLY back in the saddle now! . Short but oh-so-sweet.

Correcting sbrogdon's math slightly (forgot the .99)
11229.99 + 4.36 (sbrogdon's) + 11 (me just now) = 11245.35


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Twenty miles today for 11265.35.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Twenty more tonight after work.

11265.35 + 20.0 = 11285.35


----------



## MdPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

11285.35 + 6 = 11291.35

MA & PA trail with the kids again.


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

11291.35 + 5 = 11296.35

All up or down hill with only a few patches of flat. A lot of roots.

About killed me, lol. It showed me just how out of shape I really am.


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

11291.35 + 12.6 = 11315.55 
got to hit the mud and hills 
great ride


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

11315.55 + 7.80 = 11323.35


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been bad about posting here; just now posting my last 12 rides

11323.35 + 164.19 = *11479.74*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Got 21 miles of quad killing trails today for a new total of 11500.74


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

11500.74 + 97.73 = *11598.67*

Sorry I've been MIA....stuff's been nuts in my life, but I'm slowly working my way back to center. Should be riding a lot more too, with that charity ride next month.

Anyway, update on where we stand....slightly behind. We were @ 13,024.26 at the end of the day 5/8/10, and at 16,300 by the end of May.


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

11598.67 + 16.3 = 11631.27 
had a good ride my bike is acting up its back to the shop tomorrow

if you don't stand for something you fall for anything


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

11631.27 + 7.26 = 11638.53


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Inaugural ride for my new MTB!

11638.53 + 10 = 11648.53


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

11648.53+127.32=11775.85

a few rides and some sick time in there


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

11775.85+11=1186.85 After three weeks of bike in the shop and CRAP weather in upstate NY, it's back in the saddle time.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

11,186.85 + 5 = 11,191.85


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

last posted at 39.1 for the season up to 113.5 now so...

74.4+11,191.85 = 11,226.25

not bad for only 8 total rides! started to feel much healthier already and I have been watching what i eat more closely. man did i ever miss riding the bike. today's ride burned 2600 calories (minus the 500 i ate in cliff bars)


----------



## loonskisrt4 (Apr 22, 2011)

11,226.25 + 20.86= 11,247.11


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

11,247.11 + 9 = 11,256.11


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

11,256.11+16=11,272.11


----------



## Darris (Apr 19, 2011)

11,272.11+7.2 = 11,279.31


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

11,279.31 + 10 = 11,289.31


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work Monday, with a little detour on the way home, worked at home today but no ride unfortunately.

11289.31 + 8.5 = 11297.81


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

11297.81 + 23.06 = 11320.87


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

11,320.87 + 7 = 11,327.87

All dirt....man I'm outta shape. But...loving it.


----------



## Darris (Apr 19, 2011)

1132.87 + 6.36 = 1139.23


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Think we lost a bit over 10,000 miles there Darris...

11327.87 + 6.36 = 11334.23


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

11334.23 + 5.27 = 11339.50


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry friends i will not be posting for about 3 months I fell yesterday and broke my foot flipped backwards having surgery Monday plates and screws - I was doing really good 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....498059889326.268755.638359326&type=1&theater


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

11339.50+19.5=11,359. Pas - sorry about your foot!


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

11,359 + 7 = 11,366


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Duuuuude, sorry to hear that pasmilton - may your recovery be swift and painless.

And on that note, rode to work today and played on the beach on the way home, and grateful for it. Sand and strong headwinds make for a hard-pedaling combo though, I almost dropped it to the small ring on the flat!

Also, after noticing we lost 10k the post before my last, I looked up a few more posts and noticed we lost another six hundred when someone dropped a digit & the next post used a 1 instead of 7 in the hundreds column to put it back! It's the middle of the night so I'm not going to go back through hundreds of posts to recheck the math, but I'll at least put this back:

11366 + 8 (mine today) + 600 (lost) = 11974


----------



## Huascar82 (May 12, 2011)

11974 + 5.3 = 11979.3

First ride in 13 years or so. 245lbs. My stamina is in the crapper but made it stopping only once to rest for a minute while doing uphill. Hope to post 2 or 3 miles daily.


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

OK here's my first post. bought my rockhopper the middle of March and have been riding nearly everyday since, am on my 23rd day of my goal to ride 30 days in a row...last couple of weeks been riding 8-10 miles a day...I'm 52, 5' 11", weight was 320 the first of the year....this mornings weigh-in showed 290, lost 4 lbs this week!!! Odo on the bike shows 263 since mid March, so.......

11974+263=12237

P.S. also changed my diet A LOT!!!

Rick


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

so Huascar got in before I got my post finished so I will update mileage
11979.3 (his)+263(mine)=12242.3
and I hit a 2 instead of a 1...making me 51
Rick


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Couple of rides this week.
12242.3 + 20 + 13 = 12275.3


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

12275.3+6=12281.3


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

11 miles in an xc race today makes 12292.3


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Put in a couple of trail rides over the weekend.

12292.3 + 25 = 12317.3


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

12317.3 + 19.13 = 12510.43


----------



## Rickco (Mar 15, 2011)

12510.43 + 10.25 = 12520.68


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

12,520.68 + 6 = 12,526.68


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Sunday beach riding of an atypical sort: doing laps trying out various tire pressures on the Pug (plus a quick bank run).

12,526.68 + 6.5 = 12,533.18


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Another 10.5 today for 12543.68


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

12543.68 + 19.13 = 12562.81


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

12562.81 + 15 = 12577.81


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

12,577.81 + 6 = 12,583.81


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work!

12583.81 + 8 = 12591.81


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

12591.81 + 23.8 = 12596.73


----------



## Arch Itech (Sep 29, 2010)

12596.73 + 75.2 = 12671.93


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

12671.93 + 9 = 12680.93


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Got 21 miles in today on the trails, first day I've felt the heat. 12701.93


----------



## Eric Roach (May 13, 2011)

12701.93 + 7 = 12708.93


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

12708.93 + 3.7 = 12712.63

First trail ride of the year


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

12712.63 + 12 =12724.63


----------



## Huascar82 (May 12, 2011)

12724.63 + 5.23 = 12729.86
Been raining all week in Philly, blows been itching to go out but hadnt had a chance till today.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

27.71 + 12729.86 =12757.57


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

12757.57 + 26.2 = 12783.77

Nice roadie ride. it's been awhile.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Took the bike with me to Kansas City and went on a nice long one this morning. I think 28 miles in the cockpit of the mountain bike is pretty much my limit right now. 12783.77 + 28.11 = 12811.88


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

12811.88+15==12826.88


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

12826.88+12=12838.88


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Over the weekend 31.4 road, 29.8 mountain

12838.88 + 61.2 = 12900.08


----------



## Eric Roach (May 13, 2011)

12,900.8 + 14.6 = 12,915.4


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

12,915.4 + 9.8 = 12925.2


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

12925.2+22=12947.2


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

12947.2 + 8.5 = 12955.7


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

12955.7 + 11 = 12966.7


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

From 5/12/11 through 5/22/11 I logged another 60 miles so....

12966.7 + 59.9 = 13026.6


----------



## Huascar82 (May 12, 2011)

13026.6 + 10.81 = 13037.41


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13037.41+5=13042.41


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple of evening rides this week.

13042.41 + 12 + 8 = 13062.41


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13062.41+14.5=13076.91


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

13076.91 + 12 = 13088.91


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work three times this week plus the grocery store yesterday.

13088.91 + 26.5 = 13115.41


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13115.41 + 26 = 13141.41


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, I totally have to get in on this. My sportypal logs from April through now say 95.43 miles, so...

13141.41 + 95.43 = 13,236.84


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13236.84+8.57=13245.37


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

13245.37 + 6 = 13251.37


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13251.37+18=13269.37


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

13269.37 + 4.5 = 13273.87


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

13273.87 + 12.8 = 13286.67


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

13286.67 + 251 = 13,537.67
Crappy month - not sure what happened. 
Woody


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13537.67+5.75=13543.42


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Went for a nice beach cruise on Sunday.

13543.42 + 16 = 13559.42


----------



## Eric Roach (May 13, 2011)

13559.42 + 17 = 13576.42


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13576.42+10.5=13586.92


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

13586.92 + 5.02 = 13591.94


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13591.94+5.7=13597.64


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

13,591.64 + 17.31 = 13,608.95


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13068.95+ 10.5=13079.45


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple days of cycling after work (15mi) and two trips out on the Kayak paddling (10mi)

13079.45 + 25 = 13104.45


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work twice this week

13104.45 + 16 = 13120.45


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13120.45+5.15=13125.6


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

13125.6 + 9 = 13134.6


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

at post #397 13608.95 became 13068.95.

correcting for that... 65.65 miles added since then so the total is 13674.6

and I did 4.1 before it started raining yesterday so 
13674.6 + 4.1 = 13678.7


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

13678.7 + 14 = 13692.7

ETA: Nice catch Joules


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

13692.7 + 16 = 13708.7

And yes, ideally someone with some spare time should be checking this math - a few pages back, I found just on that same page that _hundreds of miles_ had been lost in only a few posts.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

13708.7 + 26.58 = 13735.28


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

13735.28 + 4.5 = *13739.78*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13739.78+20=13759.78


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

Left off a couple of days

13759.78 + 37.58 = 13797.36


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

13797.36 + 7.15 = 13804.51

Going for a ride a day this month!


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work yesterday.

13844.65 + 8 = 13852.65


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Er, ok, that's odd - my post is appearing out of order, and it looks like JustDSM and biggoofy1 were also posting at the same time and from the same total... someone needs to redo the math here...


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

13804.51 + 3.2 = 13807.71

Quick first ride after going clipless!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

13804.51 + 40.14 = 13844.65.

A few days worth started riding to and from work this week.


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

13855.85 is the current total mileage thus far at the time of this posting.


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

13855.85 + 6.89 = 13862.74


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

13862.74 + 5.91 = 13868.65

Knocked out another nice ride yesterday.. I'll probably do another 6 on my lunch break today!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

13868.65 + 18.65 = 13887.3


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Pretty Good Week.*

Pretty good week of Mountain Bikin'

13887.3 + 52.7 = 13940.0


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13940.0 + 25 = 13965.0

yes, I'm a slacker.....damn 100+ heat and crazy wind


----------



## Boostoff (Jun 4, 2011)

13965.0+12.6 (just work and back, getting out more this week, I promise..) = 13977.6


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13977.6 + 45 = 14022.6


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

14022.6 + 13.66 = 16036.26


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

torQ! said:


> 14022.6 + 13.66 = 16036.26


I don't think that's right. It would be 14036.26

14036.26 + 16 = 14052.26


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

14052.26 + 8 = 14060.26


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn fat fingered it.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14060.26 + 9.29 = 14069.55


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

road

14069.55 + 34.39 = 14,103.94


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

14103.94 + 28.38 = 14132.32


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

14132.32 + 18 = 14140.32

My Sunday morning ride


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

14140.32 + 111.2 = 14251.52

Been forgetting to put my mileage in...d'oh!


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

14251.52 + 6.78 = 14258.3

Boy was it hot yesterday, 100 at 6:30pm.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Since last time and only on my commuter: +234 km = 142miles
14258.3+142= *14400.3*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14400.3 + 21.5 = 14421.8

I need to get back on the dirt. This 101+ degree wind tunnel roadies crap is for the birds. 15-20mph winds is just brutal when you're this big. So dang hot in Austin.


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

eokerholm said:


> 14400.3 + 21.5 = 14421.8
> 
> I need to get back on the dirt. This 101+ degree wind tunnel roadies crap is for the birds. 15-20mph winds is just brutal when you're this big. So dang hot in Austin.


I feel you on the heat! It's getting pretty warm here in Southern NM!

14421.8 + 12.23 = 14434.03


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

I know I'm a wuss... it's in the low 80s here in the Bay Area and I felt like I was cooking on today's ride! 

14434.03 + 16.5 = 14450.53


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

got a break from the heat here

14450.53 + 10.74 = 14461.27


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

14461.27+ 8.5 = 14469.77


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

14469.77 + 14 = 14483.77


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

JimInSF said:


> I know I'm a wuss... it's in the low 80s here in the Bay Area and I felt like I was cooking on today's ride!
> 
> 14434.03 + 16.5 = 14450.53


A ride in the 80s would be heavenly.:thumbsup:
Hell, a ride in the Bay area would be heavenly 
Lucky.

Crazy hot and dry :madmax: here in Austin. We're 20+ inches shy on rain.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

eokerholm said:


> A ride in the 80s would be heavenly.:thumbsup:
> Hell, a ride in the Bay area would be heavenly
> Lucky.
> 
> Crazy hot and dry :madmax: here in Austin. We're 20+ inches shy on rain.


It was 102 when I started riding this afternoon and still 102 when I finished. Probably only 50% humidity so it could have been worse.

14483.77 + 40 = 14523.77


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work today, and back down comfortably into the 70s.  (Helps me avoid overheating from that extra two inch layer of fat around my midsection, that's for sure...)

14523.77 + 8 = 14531.77


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

14531.77 + 7.12 = 14538.89

Nice hot ride in 102, looks like we will have a cold front next week highs in the 90s. Got to love Texas!!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

14538.89 + 5.28 = 14544.17


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14544.17 + 7.65 = 14551.82


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Rode to work yesterday plus some beach time today. Did you know clipless pedals can cut the hell out of you? Now you do.

14551.82 + 24 = 14575.82


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

14575.82 + 26 = 12601.82


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

NinjaBkr said:


> 14575.82 + 26 = 12601.82


I think you forgot a couple thousand miles there... 

14601.82


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

JimInSF said:


> I think you forgot a couple thousand miles there...
> 
> 14601.82


My bad. Punched the wrong key: 14601.82 it is!


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

14601.82 + 11 = 14612.82


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

14612.82 + 10 = 14622.82


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

14622.82 + 32.5 = 14655.39


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

14655.39 + 52.13 = 14707.52

Finally broke the 20 mile per ride barrier this weekend!


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

14707.52 + 37.8 = 14745.32 

Finally can make a contribution.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick grocery run:

14745.32 + 3 = 14748.32


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

14748.32 + 40.10 = 14788.42 

Epic ride on Sunday!


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

Great job guys! Just a quick ride on the roadie, sit bones are telling me I need to do that more often...

14788.42 + 12.71 = 14801.13


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

14801.13 + 7.4 = 14808.53


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

Rode last night 4.5 mi =14813.03 son is finished w/ baseball for a short time and biking is our emphasis for speed . 
Shorts, spinners, and sprints mixed in with some 25's


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

To work today:

14813.03 + 8 = 14821.03


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Couple more rides for the tally.

14821.03 + 34.0 = 14855.03


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

I am back after a broken ankle 6 weeks 
got on a bike today for the first time - 3 miles 

14855.03 + 3 = 14858.03


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

14858.03+26=14884.03


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

14884.03 + 20 Fat Bike Miles = 14904.03

And glad to hear you're back in the saddle Pasmilton!


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

14904.03 + 14.13 = 14918.16


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

14918.16+13.3=14931.19


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

14931.19 + 28 = 14959.19


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

14931.19+17.4=14948.23


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14948.23 + 26.94 = 14975.17

Toasty Ride today after work. Damn the wind!!:madman:


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a while been mostly cross training but bike miles

14975.17 +45 = *15020.17*


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

15020.17+8.2=15028.19


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

15028.19 + 17.77 = 15045.96


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

15045.96 + 468.00 = 15513.96
that's June
Summer is going fast

Woody


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice,Woody. Here's my June update:

15513.96 + 108.74 = 15622.7


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

15622.7 + 18= 15640.7
We're going to need to step it up cuz the year is half over and we aren't 1/3 of the way thru.


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

15640.7 + 12.73 = 15653.43

Slow week for me. Let the 4 Day weekend begin!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

15653.43 + 7.11 = *15660.54*

First day on the bike since gacking my ankle.


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

15660.54 + 15 = 15675.54


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15675.54 + 26.4 = 15701.94


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

15701.94 + 29.48 = *15701.94 *


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

15701.94 + 15.39 = 15717.33


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

15717.33 + 13.79 = 15731.12


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

15731.12 + 11 = 15742.12


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

15742.12 + 35 = 15777.12


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

15777.12 + 18 = 15795.12


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

EnduroT got skipped up there....15701.94 + 29.48 = 15701.94

so 15795.12 + 29.48 = *15824.6*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15824.6 + 16.5 = *15841.1*


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

Good long weekend of riding.

15841.1 + 39.47 = 15880.57


----------



## pasmilton (Apr 7, 2011)

1117.22 + 24.20 = 1141.42


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure what happened here: 15880.57 + 24.20 = 15904.77

15904.77 + 32.97 = *15937.74*


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

A bunch of singletrack over the last few weeks.

15937.74 + 87 = 16024.74


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

16024.74 + 15 = 16039.74


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

16039.74 + 15.6 = 16055.34

we should definitely have a multiplier for mtn bike miles compared to roadie :thumbsup:


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

16055.34 + 16 = 16071.34


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

16055.34+18=16073.34
This is going to be fun!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

16073.34+ 25 =*16098.34* mileage for last week I'll get more this week


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

16098.34 + 8.5 = 16106.84


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16106.84 + 10.0 miles = *16116.84* miles.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

16116.84 + 24 = 16140.84


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

20 + 3*15 = 65 mi for the week

16140.84 + 65 = 16205.84


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Lots of miscellaneous rides in the last few weeks.

16205.84 + 50 = 16255.84


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

16255.84 + 40.38 = 16296.22


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

16296.22 + 23.3 = 16319.52

Good riding yesterday w/ 1769ft of elevation gain!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

16319.52 + 10.5 = 16330.02


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16,330.02 + 8.10 = *16,338.12*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

16,338.12 + 60 = 16398.12

My garmin registered 108.2 degrees on today's roadie ride. That sucked. 22 miles into a 26 mph head wind sucked too. Had to check the weather bug app on my phone it was blowing so hard. HATE THAT!!

Fun the other way, but DAYUM, we're barns on wheels. Into the wind SUCKS!!!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Since my last update:
16398.12 + 87.73 = 16485.85


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

16485.85+ 7.1 in 100+heat on trails=16492.95
omg math after the heat.............


----------



## Ihateme27 (Jul 17, 2011)

16492.95 + 6 = 16498.95

All paved paths for me today.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

16498.95 + 22.2 = 16521.15


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

2 mi run with dogs
16523.15


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

16523.15 + 12 = 16535.15


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

16535.15 + 25 = 16560.15


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

16560.15 + 20 = 16580.15


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16,580.15 + 20.51 = *16,600.66*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

16600.66+22=16622.66


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16,622.66 + 24.108 = *16,646.768*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

16646.77 + 27.39 = 16674.16


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

16674.16 + 29.80 = 16703.96


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16703.94 + 24.97 = *16728.91*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

16728.91 + 25.7 = 16774.61


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

16774.61 + 114.51 = *16889.12*
Bad month. Heat + business travel = not as much time on the bike as I wanted.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

16,889.12 + 558 = 17,447.12
Had another good month. Off to Crested Butte this week.:thumbsup:

Woody


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

26 miles flat trail with wife-I guess her miles count also , so 52+17447.12=
17499.12


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Longest ride yet! Gonna make this a weekly thing.

17499.12 + 25 = 17524.12


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

17524.12 + 50 = 17574.12.


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*never posted before but here's my miles!*

I started riding with a garmin gps in april I've recorded 561 miles since then mostly mountain a little road.I'll post again after knee injury heals! 561 miles


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

So I guess his 561 plus my 13.07 =* 18148.19*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18148.19 + 33 = 18181.19. Awesome road ride after work yesterday.


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll throw in my 50 miles of singletrack last month. Only riding Once or twice a week.

18231.19


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

18231.19 + 15 = 18246.19


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18246.19 + 17 .5 = 18253.24. Lots of road biking here lately


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

18253.24 + 36.3 = 18289.54

Day 53 of 100+ days. Way too hot to ride more....


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18289.54 + 22 = 18311.54 doing road rides 4 days a week now ftw!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

18311.54 + 105.1 = *18416.64*


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

18416.64+10.7= *18427.34*


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

cautery said:


> 18416.64+10.7= *18427.34*


18427.34 + 25 = 18452.34


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18452.34 + 8.5 = 18460.84 morning time spinning in the gym.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

18460.84 + 21.5 = 18482.34


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got 210miles since i started recording. So i guess that brings our total to 

18692.34


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18692.34 + 34 = 18726.34 more fun road miles


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18726.34 + 4.5 = 18730.84


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

18730.84 + 75 = 18805.84


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

18805.84+22=18827.84


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

18827.84 + 26.5 = 1854.34


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

18854.34 + 11.6 = 18865.94


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18865.94 + 62 = 18927.94 lovely road ride today!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

18927.94+ 5.3 nice evening trail ride out of the heat=18933.24


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

18933.24 + 45 = 18978.24


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

18978.24 + 14 =18992.24


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

18992.24 + 133.50 = *19125.74*


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

19125.74 + 29.2 = 19154.94


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

19154.94 + 30 = 19184.94


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

19184.94 + 103 = 19287.94

My weeks miles.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

19287.94+29.5=19317.44


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

19317.44 + 6 =19323.44


----------



## Swampy79 (Aug 5, 2011)

19323.44 + 15.30 =19338.74


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

19338.74 + 13.75 = 19352.49


----------



## odyofael (May 16, 2011)

19352.49 + 18.5 = 19370.99
18.5 miles daily, 5 times a week for my high blood pressure. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

19307.99 + 20.40 = 19328.39


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

I forgot about this! Was planning to participate after getting neglectful last year and not riding much...

I don't know how precise it has to be, but my bike had <<500 miles on it in July, and is now at 1,087. 

So, can I add my very conservative 587??

-Eric


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Its been a while since I've updated.

19328.39 + 127.62 = *19456.01*


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

19456.01 + 30 + 8 = 19494.01

Will add more tonight. By the looks of things meeting the goal is a little behind. I've also got about 500-600 miles on the mtb alone that I didn't keep up with. Lets get 20k by friday.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Catching up with a bunch of single track over the last few weeks.

19494.01 + 120.00 = 19614.01


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

19614.01+30.24=19644.25


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

krue said:


> 19614.01+30.24=19644.25


19644.25 + 18.48 = 19662.73

-Eric


----------



## odyofael (May 16, 2011)

19662.73 + 18.20=19680.93


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

19680.93 + 342 = 20,022.93
That's it for me this month. Off on a two week vacation.

Woody


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

20022.93+5=20027.93


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

20027.93 + 67 = 20094.93


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

20094.93 + 202.8 = *20297.73*


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

20297.73 + 21 = 20318.73


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

20318.73 + 25.5 = 20344.23 nice morning road ride then a nice evening ride with my wife!


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

20344.23 +161.1 = 20505.33

(August thusfar 171.8 miles less the 10.7 I posted a week ago)


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

20505.33 + 10.42 = 20515.75
20515.75 + 7.19 = 20522.94

-Eric


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

20,522.94 + 52.56 = *20575.50*

22 Aug 2011


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

past month

20575.50+35.5 =*20611.00*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

20611.00 + 20.67 = 20631.67


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

20631.67 + 30.8 = 20662.47

1 week of trails


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

20662.47 + 28.1 =20690.57


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

20690.57+10.5=20701.07


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

20701.07 + 526.7 = 21227.77

3.5 months of TX MTB


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

21227.77 + 8.34 = 21236.11

-Eric


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

21236.11 + 68 = 21304.11


----------



## odyofael (May 16, 2011)

21304.11 + 28.2= 21332.2:thumbsup:


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

21332.2 + 38 = 21370.2 I'm done till Sunday. Thanks for the inspiration to get this to 50k.


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

21370.2 + 7 = 21377.2

Puttering about the neighborhood


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

21377.2 + 20.44 = 21397.64

5 on an XC trail, 15 on pavement. 

-Eric


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

21397.64+6.1 beginner race, 7.5 devou park ride=21411.24


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

21411.24 + 5.06 = 21416.30

All on the dirt. 

-Eric


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

21416.3 + 8.8 = 21425.1

Laps on local dirt.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

21425.1 + 100 = 21525.1

vacation last week. Approx 20 miles of riding/day, 5 days


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

21525.1 + 33 = 21558.1


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

21558.1 + 140.0 = *21698.1*


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

21876.1 + 14 = 21890.1


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Haven't been posting to this thread for a while

21698.1 + 178 over the last few weeks = *21876.1*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

21876.1+26=21902.1


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

21902.1 + 32 = 21934.1


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

21934.1 + 7.14 = 21941.24


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

21941.24 + 30 = 21971.24


Need more!


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

21971.24 + 77 = 22048.24

Bring on fall!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

22048.24 + 23 = 22071.24


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

22071.24 + 27 = 22098.24


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Catching up on the riding over the last few weeks:

22098.24 + 77 = 22175.24


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

22175.24+5.5 trail ride=22180.74. Does not seem like enough people are loggin miles to reach 50k


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

22180.74 + 15.2 = 22195.94

It's not looking good is it... Lets get our butts in gear. 

Nobody ever told me if I could go ahead and log my conservative 500-mile estimate from the summer before I remembered this thread. Odometer went from <500 to 1,0xx from somewhere in July 'til I found this thread. If nobody says anything this time I'll just add it tonight.  It's real mileage, it's an underestimate, and I rode all of it this summer in addition to what I've logged. 

-Eric


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

if it is logged on your odometer, I would say that is very official.
Get it in!:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

rccardude04 said:


> 22180.74 + 15.2 = 22195.94
> 
> It's not looking good is it... Lets get our butts in gear.
> 
> -Eric


No problem, we'll make it.

22195.94 + 131.33 = *22327.27*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

22327.27 + 22 = 22349.27 I know we have more clydes riding than are posting here!!!


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

I'll add last night...

22349.27 + 11.23 = 22360.50

Odometer catchup:

22360.50 + 500.00 = *22860.50*

-Eric


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

22860.5+45=22905.5


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess since we need it and the other guy logged his I may as well log mine too. I had a minimum 500 miles in the first of the year that I didn't have a computer for but went off anothers friends computer at the end of the rides. To keep it honest we'll say 500. 

22905.5 + 500 = 23405.5 


23405.5 + 18 =23423.5


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

23423.5 + 58.2 = 23481.7

(Note to self: Switching to new bike computer)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

23481.7 + 6 = 23487.7


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

23487.7 + 9 = 23496.7


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

23496.7+7=23504.7


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

23504.7 + 18.6 = 23523.3

-Eric


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

23523.3+11=23534.3


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

23534.3 + 5.31 = 23539.61

-Eric


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

23539.61 + 10.5 = 23550.11

cooler weather finally in Austin, but the fires are making the air quality SUCK! Hope they get Bastrop under contorl. Over 1300 homes lost, 24 miles wide and 20 mile long fire.
Major SUCK!

The other Erik


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

23550.11 + 30 = 23580.11



113 days left
26419.89 left

Need 233.80 miles a day everyday. 

Who's in?


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

23580.11 + 8 = 23588.11 I'm in to try and rack up the miles.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

23588.11 + 20 = 23608.11

boo, bad week for me, I'm going out again tonight though


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

23608.11+13.33=23621.44


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

23621.44 + 69 = 23690.44


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

23690.44 + 45 = 23735.44


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

23690.44 + 47 = 23737.44


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

23737.44 + 8.08 = 23745.52


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

23737.44 + 200 = 23937.44. Wonderful double century at Bike MS this weekend.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

23937.44 + 119.54 = *24056.98*


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

Another 5 + from 3 nights back. Odometer quit working but it's a known distance of ~5.1

24056.98 + 5.1 = 24062.08

Also another road ride from Saturday:

24062.08 + 13.61 = 24075.69

-Eric


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24075.69 + 11 = 24086.69

Looks like we added a pretty good amount of miles this weekend. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

24086.69+13.76=24100.45


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

24100.45 + 5.1 = 24105.55

-Eric


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24105.55 + 5 = 24110.55


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24110.55 + 41 = 24151.55 

I'm trying to get in all the miles I can. My riding season will be ending soon as the daylight diminishes. Might be time to check into some lights.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24151.55 + 7 = 24158.55


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24158.55 + 9 = 24167.55

Anyone helping?


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24167.55 + 15 = 24182.55. Im always in to ride man.


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

22048.24 + 202 = 22250

Houston area dirt and some road from the last 2 weeks.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24182.55 + 18 = 24402.55 nice morning road ride then some evening Mtb fun with my wife. Edited the mileage due to above posters mistake.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Edit, NM


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Edit, NM


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

delete this...


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

24402.55 + 26.9 = 24429.45

Closing out old computer; will add second entry for new computer

(Double checked.... "pot's right")


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

24429.45 + 14.46 = 24443.91


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24443.91 + 71 = 24514.91


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

24514.91 + 122.80 = *24637.71*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

24637.71+40=24677.71


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

24677.71 + 35 = 24712.71


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24712.71 + 25 = 24737.25 


What's this like crap on every post? Is this facebook?


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24,737.25 + 26.5 (I double dipped today solo roadie and neighborhood ride with a buddy) = 24,763.75


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24763.75 + 8 = 24771.75 Took my wife on her first mtn bike ride on her new 29er yesterday.


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

24771.75 + 8 = 24779.75


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24779.75 + 31 = 24810.75


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

24810.75+6=24816.75


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24816.75 + 28 = 24844.75 More milage to come during the weekend.


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

24844.75+11.75=24856.5


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

24856.5 + 23 = 24879.5

ugh slow week


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

24879.5 + 20 = 24899.5


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24899.5 + 33 = 24932.5


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24932.5 + 34 = 24966.5. slightly wet road miles today


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

24966.5 + 3 = 24969.5 Nice ride around the neighbor hood with my wife!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

24969.5 + 185.5 = *25155.0*

Another couple of weeks and my Clydeness will have been conquered, I am assuming that my mileage will no longer be allowed to be added after that milestone. Anyone care to address this?


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

25155+6 =25161 today plus a broken collarbone so I'm done for a little while.


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

25161+4.3=25165.3


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I have not updated miles since April. Here is the delta since then.

25,165.3+3,453 = 28,618.3


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Up to date

28618.3 + 35 =*28653.30*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

28653.30 + 12 = 28665.30


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

28665.30 + 19 = 28684.30


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

28684.30 + 16 = 28700.30


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

At this rate I dont think we are going to make this years challenge


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

28700.30 + 12 = 28712.30


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

trdspectacoma said:


> At this rate I dont think we are going to make this years challenge


:nono: No nay sayers, we'll make it.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> :nono: No nay sayers, we'll make it.


Okay will try my best to ride as hard or harder since I only get wet and no snow.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

28712.30 + 17.25 = 28729.55


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

28729.55 + 40 = 28769.55 

93 days left 

Need 228 miles per day for 93 days.


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

I've been kinda lazy about posting, but ...

28769.55 + ~100 = 28869.55

-Eric


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

The heat finally broke in Texas.
We've had 90, 100+ days.

Summer has officially ended, yet here we are with more triple digit heat. 

Austin-Mabry's high of 105 Sunday marks the 26th day of 105+ this year (all-time record), 
90th day of 100+ (all-time record with over 100 years of data), We broke the previous record by 21
156nd day of 90+ (record is 159 in 1925), and 
131st consecutive day of 90+ (all-time record). 

Major SUCKAGE! Someone said hottest city overall in the US this year....
That's why I haven't been riding most of this summer, so mileage is WAY OFF this year
but I'll be riding now 80s today! woot woot!!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

shoot in cincinnati area, we have had the wettest year by over a foot.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

September wasn't that good for me - out of town for two weeks of it.

28,869.55 + 331 = 29,200.55

Woody


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pretty good week.

29200.5 + 195.1 = *29395.6*.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

29395.6 + 74.44 = *29470.04*


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

29470.04 + 77.96 = 29548

I rounded my mileage down just a tad to get an integer result. Hope nobody minds.


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2004)

29548 + 587 = 30135

I'm handing in all my homework late and all at once from the past six weeks spinning and biking.

edit: woops left off a week of data so updated


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I add all my miles for the year so far in one go?


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Can I add all my miles for the year so far in one go?


Others have so I don't see why not.

Woody


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Can I add all my miles for the year so far in one go?


Yep, please do. :thumbsup:


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

30135+ 6 = *30135.00*

4.5 miles of single track and about 1.5 testing the new single speed


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

30135 + 13 = 30148

New bike, breaking her in on some fire roads.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

30,148 + 55 = 30,203


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

30203 + 4 = 30207


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Since Aug 22:

30207 + 151 = 30358


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Added total for the year so far


30358+2917=33275


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

jds said:


> 29470.04 + 77.96 = 29548
> 
> I rounded my mileage down just a tad to get an integer result. Hope nobody minds.


:nono:
you should never round down. Every tenth of a mile matters :thumbsup:


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33275 + 33.6 = 33308.6

What's up with all the integer rides....stop rounding down y'all.
We need all the help we can get to reach the goal.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

33308.6+ 2.5 = *33311.10*
Spinning in the neighborhood with the single speed


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33311.10 + 27.1 = 33338.20

60 miles in last 2 days 

I'll get some more this weekend when I'm not parental:thumbsup:


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

33338.20 + 21 = *33359.20*

:thumbsup:

88 days left 
16,640.8 left
189.1 per day


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

33359.2 + 100.2 = *33459.4*

100.2 miles from the past 2 days, almost under 200lbs. have to post every couple of days.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

New to the thread and I don't ride as much as many of you but here's my first contribution:

24 miles of single track

33459.4 + 24 = 33,483.4


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

33483.4 + 6 = 33489.4 


Mr. Biker. We need your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

33489.4+25=33514.4


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

33514.4 + 34 = 33548.4


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

2 more days,
33548.4 + 95.1 = *33643.5*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

33643.5 + 31.47 = 33674.97

vacation in Fruita


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

33674.97 + 17.4 = 33692.37


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 33359.2 + 100.2 = *33459.4*
> 
> 100.2 miles from the past 2 days, almost under 200lbs. have to post every couple of days.


I think you should still be able to post, as a Dale, since you were riding for and toward the cause and in doing so dropped below 200.

I'll get some more tonight and Sunday morning. Probably 60-100 depending on the damn wind.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33692.37 + 20.7 = 33713.07

wind was bad. gusts up to 30+. Sucked on the roadie.

We'll see how it is on Sunday. Might have to do mtn instead (but less miles)


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

33713.07 + 12.8 = 33725.87


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

33725.87 + 9 = 33734.87


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

33734.87 + 10.88 = 33745.75


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

33745.75 + 34 = 33779.75


Third place today at the Devil's Backbone Challenge in 19-34 sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33779.75 + 37 = 33816.75
Still windy, but Austin FINALLY GOT RAIN.
Got over 3" and it cleaned off the roads. 67 degrees, still windy but great ride.


nice job Asetliff!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

eokerholm said:


> I think you should still be able to post, as a Dale, since you were riding for and toward the cause and in doing so dropped below 200.


Thanks for the reply, since no none else has weighed in on this I feel it best to quit posting in this thread just to avoid any neg. later on. You guy's will make the goal with or without me, it's not like a couple of thousand miles is going to be a deal breaker. Again, thanks for your reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

33816.75 + 65 = 33881.75


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

33,881.75 + 35 = 33,916.75


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Thanks for the reply, since no none else has weighed in on this I feel it best to quit posting in this thread just to avoid any neg. later on. You guy's will make the goal with or without me, it's not like a couple of thousand miles is going to be a deal breaker. Again, thanks for your reply. :thumbsup:


You should still post. I know not everyone checks this site often, myself included. Every mile counts. Please keep posting


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33,916.75 + 47 = 33963.75


----------



## rccardude04 (May 17, 2009)

+24 = 33987.75

-Eric


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

33987.75 + 11.55 = 33999.3


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Joules said:


> 33987.75 + 11.55 = 33999.3


Been disinterested in most things as of late. Been riding a little, but not keeping track. Not gonna count those miles, but I DID manage 9.55 tonight before the sun went down.

Therefore: *34008.85*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

34008.85 + 41 = 31049.85 Come on guys we are running out of time!!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> 34008.85 + 41 = 34049.85 come on guys we are running out of time!!!


fify.


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

30 miles/week on the spin bike with a HR monitor. The weekends are for fun! I ride or jog and DON'T COUNT!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

biggoofy1 said:


> 34008.85 + 41 = 34049.85 Come on guys we are running out of time!!!


9.2 tonight, complete with a shot to the nuts as I was practicing my manuals. Gonna' go sit on a block of ice now...

*34059.05*

Last year, this time we were @ 38,161.32. Maybe we've been at this so long we're running out of clydes to contribute!


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

34059.5 + 9.5 = 34069


----------



## Dabull77 (Oct 14, 2011)

*New guy*

Yo I'll add the 30 I did this week...


----------



## Dabull77 (Oct 14, 2011)

So you're 34099...


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

34099 + 102 = 34201


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

34,201 + 45 = 34,246

nice morning road ride then some great mountain biking with my wife!


----------



## Phantom_3z (Sep 14, 2008)

22 more miles for:

34268

Wish I would have read about this earlier this year. I did a bike tour in the summer and have been riding 5 or 6 times a week since I got back.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

34268.0 + 394.2 = *34662.2*


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Phantom_3z said:


> 22 more miles for:
> 
> 34268
> 
> Wish I would have read about this earlier this year. I did a bike tour in the summer and have been riding 5 or 6 times a week since I got back.


You can add old milage as long as its from this year.


----------



## Skiw (Sep 27, 2011)

34662.2+12=34674.6. 
Just found this post and just got back on the bike after long time down. I saw it's a big and tall club so for the record I'm 245 at 6'.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

34674.6 + 22 = 34696.6


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

34,696.6 + 11 = 34,707.6


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

34,707.6 + 12.5 = 34720.1 nice mid day road ride with my wife


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

34720.1 + 10.46 = 34730.56


----------



## Skiw (Sep 27, 2011)

34730.56+15=34745.56


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

34745.56 + 5.5 = 34751.06 nice evening ride around the neighborhood with my wife and our dog.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

34,751.06 + 4.5 = 34,755.56 First ride back in a long time, Cheers!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34,751.06 + 31 = 34,782.06


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

34782.06 + 20.92 = 34802.98


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

Only 5.2 last night, First ride since july. God d... I hate working but I love my job.34802.98+5.2=34808.18


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

34808.18 + 17 = 34825.18


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

34825.18 + 56 + 34881.18


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

34881.18 + 104.2 = *34985.38*


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

34985.38 + 5.3 = 34990.68


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

34990.68 + 41.8 = *35032.48*

Going to be off the bike for a couple of weeks per docs orders. :madman:


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

35,032.48 + 12 = 35,044.48


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

35,044.48 + 4 = 35,048.48


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

35,048.48 + 13 = 35061.48


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

35091.48 + 75 = *35166.48*


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

35166.48 + 11.41 = 35177.89


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

35177.89 + 10.3 dirt = 35188.19


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

35188.19 + 38.09 = 35226.28


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

35,226.28 + 4.45 = 35,230.73


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

35,230.73 + 25.6 = 35256.33


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

35256.33 + 8.02 = 35264.35


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

35264.35 + 84 = 35348.35


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

one of my 6 posts needed to start a thread..................................8.2 miles


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

So, his 8.2, plus my 7.17 tonight before I had to DD a buddy brings us to...
*
35363.72*

Hoping to start posting for real once my new bike gets here next week.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

35363.72 + 6.17 = *35369.89*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Just put down 15.31, bringing it to *35385.2.*

We gotta' get fired up before it's too cold to ride.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got me a headlight. Nightriding is awesome. :thumbsup:

35385.2 + 34 = 35419.2


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

33963.75 + 9.25 = 33973


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sdgreen said:


> 35419.2 + 9.25 = 35428.45


Fixed it for you.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

35428.45 + 36 = 35464.45


Finished 4th out of 30 in 19-39 sport at the "Escape from Dark Mountain" Race in Wilkesboro, NC. 

I was in third and didn't know it and wrecked on one of the 65,000 wet off camber roots I hit that day.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Back on the bike, can't go long yet though.

35464.45 + 55.10 + *35519.55*


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

October Miles
35519.55 + 188 = *35707.55*


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

35707.55 + 7 = 35714.55


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

35714.55 + 21 = 35735.55 Stationary Bike


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

35,735.55 + 576.00 = 36311.55
October miles

TDR 2012
Woody


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

36,311.55 + 12 = 36,323.55


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

36323.55 + 14 = 36337.55

1st place in the local nite ride times trial tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Rode da mOOn tonight, 6 miles...

...so
*36337.55 + 6 = 36343.55*

Will be there again tomorrow


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll jump in.

FDLT. Today.

36343.55 + 11.42 - 36354.97


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just went back and checked My Tracks on my phone so I can add a little more. Unfortunately I have only had my smart phone for awhile. Wish I had caught on earlier this year, I could have added quite a few miles. 

36354.97 + 192.97 = 36536.52



I weigh 256~ btw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn, just came across this thread and I wish I had my entire year total to contribute, but I only have only had my computer since May, but here we go...

36536.52 + 1531.26 = 38067.78


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

60 Days left. 

11932.22 miles left

Need 198 miles per day. Lets get this done guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Update since last check in. mostly trainer and road

36536.52 + 125.00 = *36661.52*


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

36661.52 + 8.5 dirt = 36670.02


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.52 breaking in the P.1 and getting used to her  = 

What he said 

|
|
|
V


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> Update since last check in. mostly trainer and road
> 
> 36536.52 + 125.00 = *36661.52*


You grabbed the wrong number. FIFY

38067.78 + 125 = 38192.78 + 8.5 = 38201.28 + 10.52 = *38211.80*


----------



## andysays-semperfi (Oct 14, 2011)

38211.8+12.1=38223.9 @ MoMBA dayton oh


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay!!! We've made it to 1130 miles in 10 months!

Ugh....I seem to remember it has something to do with stacked reply settings on the forum. Anyway, real total is

*38223.9*


----------



## andysays-semperfi (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah my bad thanks


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

No worries. I got all excited because I thought you were posting 1100 miles.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*Ride da mOOn... again and every Wednesday night

Put me in for 6 miles tonight

38223.9 + 6 + 38229.9
*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

eh. Snuck in a weak 1.81 working on my manuals before class. At least it's something. Trying to ride daily from here on out, even if it's just a little bit. Ass/legs still getting used to the p.1.
*
= 38231.71*


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

asetliff said:


> You grabbed the wrong number. FIFY
> 
> 38067.78 + 125 = 38192.78 + 8.5 = 38201.28 + 10.52 = *38211.80*


sorry bout that could have been posted around the same times. but woohoo more mileage


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

38211.80 + 5 = 38216.80


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Happened again. His 5 plus my 3 brings us to an actual total of 38239.71


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

38,239.71 + 15 = 38,254.71


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

38254.71+14=38268.71


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

38268.71 + 72.5 = *38331.21*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

38331.21+31=38361.21


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

38361.21 + 131=38492.21


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

38492.21 + 226.3 = 38718.51


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

38718.51 + 11 = *38729.51*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

38729.51 + 25.5 = 38755.01


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

38729.51 + 52.7 = 38782.21


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

ebnash strikes again.

Actual total is *38807.71*


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

38807.71 + 5.2 = 38812.91


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Put me in for another 6 at da mOOn Wednesday night ride!

38812.91 + 6 + 38818.91

Check my math... :thumbsup:


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

38818.91 + 82.97 = *38901.88*


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

okay clydes here is the deal. I posted back in July and haven't posted any milage since then. My mileage is all documented at map my ride dot com. My last post was on 7/11/2011 so here goes.
38901.88 + {7/12-7/16} 30.51=38932.39 + (7/17=7/31) 114.41=39046.8+ (8/1-8/31) 251.52=39183.91 + (9/1-9/30) 41.87 =39225.78 +(10/1-10/31) 41.99= 39267.77
Sorry but I was hit or miss about GPS but those miles I can account for, which puts us at 39267.77


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

39267.77 + 79 = *39346.77*

Great day of riding and now to Brewfest for a cold one.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

39346.77 + 25 = *39371.77*


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

39371.77 + 15 = 39,386.77


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

39,386.77 + 42.3 = 39,429.07


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

39,429.07 + 67.1 = *39496.17*


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

39496.17 + 11 = *39507.17*


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

39507.17 + 11 = 39517.17

Just got some rollers.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

39517.17+15.2=39532.37


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

39532.37 + 89.11 = 39621.48


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

39621.48 + 21 = 39642.48


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

39642.48 + 59.73 = 39702.21


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

39702.21 + 8.47 = *39710.68*


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

39710.68 + 10 = 39720.68


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

39720.68 + 8 = 39728.68


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Its been a while since I logged in. 39728.68 + 280.20 = 40,008.88

*ONLY 10k TO GO!*


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

19.7 on the last 2 rides. Short on time, so short on length.
40,008.8+19.7=40,028.5


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

3.1+40028.5=40,031.6 short ride with dogs, few muddy patches under leaves so I quit to not ruin trail.
B


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

40028.5 + 5.2 = 40033.7


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

5 miles last night at HCGA 
7 miles todat at mOOn
12 total

40033.7 + 12 = 40045.7


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

40,045.7 + 22 = 40,067.7


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

40,067.7 + 233.6 = *40,301.3*


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40301.3 + 35.1 = 40336.4


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

40336.4 + 110.14 = *40446.54*


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40446.54+ 44.8 = 40,491.34


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

just did 3 laps on my new trail here at the farm!
40,491.34 + 8.25 = 40,499.59


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Rode 7 at HCGA Sunday

40,499.59 + 7 = 40506.59


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40506.59. + 47 ...... 40553.59


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

40553.59+13=40566.59


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

40566.59 + 12.56 = 40579.15


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40579.15 + 40 = 40619.15


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40619.15 + 75.32 = 40694.47


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

40694.47 + 40.7 = 40735.17

roadie


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40735.17 + 10 = 40745.17


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

40,745.17 + 5 = 40,750.17


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40,750.17 + 20.8 = 40770.97


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

40770.97 + 125.91 = *40896.88*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

40896.88+11=40907.88


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40907.88 + 7 = 40914.88


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40914.88 + 10 = 40924.88


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

40924.88 + 73 = 40997.88:thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

0.5 + 40997.88 = 40998.38

finished working on the car and decided i'd take the new SS for a spin around the block... won't do any real rides till I get a taller seatpost... but figured as I started the thread I should add SOMETHING to it lol...


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

40998.38 + 269 = 41,267.38
Pretty bad month.

Woody


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

couple of rides
41,267.38+10.5=41277.58


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

41,277.58 + 17 = 41,294.58


----------



## Lollygagger (May 16, 2007)

*interesting*

is this total miles over the last year?


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes lollygagger this is total miles over 2011. We are short about 9k right now to meet the goal so if you have miles that meet the criteria then post them. :thumbsup:

41294.58 + 16 = 41310.58


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

like ase said... it's miles starting jan 1, 2011... if you logged em feel free to post em... if it was pedaled (spin bike, road, trail, DH... whatever) it can be posted up


----------



## socaljohn (Dec 6, 2011)

41310.58 + 155.55 (last 3 months) = 41,466.13, I just bought a new bike last week, so expect those miles to continue if it stops raining. These miles are on a 29er, trail and street.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

41466.16 + 12 = 41478.16


----------



## inkfloyd305 (Oct 27, 2011)

41466.16 + 17.92 = 41484.08 urban street ride karakoram 29er 315 lbs


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

every little bit helps 41484.08+ 5.56 (first short ride after birth of my new son 12-9-11) = 41489.64


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

41489.64 + 417.32 = *41906.96*

Mostly trainer miles.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

41906.96+20=41926.96


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

41926.96 + 21 = 41,950.96


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41,950.96 + 62.7 (last 2 rides) = 42,013.66


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I wasn't aware of this challenge thread until I was just called out in the general discussion forum. Wish I had been in it all along. I started out this year at 235lbs and around mid june started riding more than ever. Right now, I am down to 211 and want to be 185 by the end of May. I have about 75% of my miles since sept.10th on my tracks app showing 1183.90 mi. No bs, this is real and I'm proud of it. I look foward to participating next year as I want to exceed this years total.

Milage total for year as of 12/18/11: 4940 miles 60%road, 25%mtb, 15%ss/urban 

I will ride close to 200 more before the end of the year and will add them as I do them

42,013.66 + 4940 = 46,953.66


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

Per AZ.MTNS' request over in GENERAL:

I'm 250# and have been riding a little over a year. I started tracking miles in May/June and have 828 miles, documented on Strava, to add to the pot. 

46,953.66 + 828 = 47781.66


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/hey-you-yeah-you-757681.html

Weigh in at 220 lbs, only logged 56 miles this year.... :-(

47,781.66 + 56 = 47,837.66


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Started the year at 228ish, got my butt in gear and started riding in July-ish, as of last week I'm down to 204, almost not a clyde anymore.
To date of the 1118 I've logged, only 160 of it was on an MTB, thanks to the wettest year on record in NeOhio. 
47,837.66 + 1118 = 48955.66


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

Read AZ.MTNS' post in the General Discussion forum.

I weigh in at 215 lbs. Rode 1,139 miles this year so far.

47,837.66 + 1,139 = 48976.66


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

So glad other guilty parties who got called out beat me here first  

Anyway, so far my various apps tell me I've got 728 miles (I should remember to use them more often haha) 

48976.66 + 728 = 49,704.66


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I weigh around 250. When I had my bike I rode it perhaps 5 times for a total of less than 20 miles. I probably shouldn't have sold the bike. I was pointed to this thread by AZMTNS from the general forum.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the contribution Kona but unfortunately it only counts if you know how many miles it is.

As it stands : *49,704.66 *miles.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm about 220lbs. I always ride with a Garmin GPS and download my rides to Garmin Connect. I just checked and my total for the past 365 days is: 715.59 miles.

49 704.66 + 715.59 = 50 420.25



..........Hey, I just broke 50 000!:yesnod:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

213 pounds (at last check)

Did about 40-50 miles per week, just about every week from June through October (minus a couple of weeks). You can do the math for me.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*50,420.25* miles.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

And how am I to know how many miles exactly if I don't own a cycling computer? Just take my word for it and put in 20 miles.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*Great job guys and gals!* Welcome to the new comers. Y'all made the difference and pushed us over the 50K! Thank you! :thumbsup:

dirtfarmer.
17 weeks if you count only from July thru Oct to make up for the "missed weeks".
40*17= 680

Feel free to post the 680 if you think that is accurate.

Ask Santa for a cycling computer better yet, get a Garmin 800, (soo much better than the 700 or 750, more screens, more entertaining on the ride, pacer, temperature, etc.).

Make sure you newcomers keep posting this and next year.

I'll get to ride some more this and next week too, if the weather cooperates here in TX. We're finally getting the rain we haven't all year, so no one can complain. Might have to hit the stationary at the gym.

Happy Holidays! Keep pedaling!

Congrats to all of us!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I am adding Kona's 20 + 50,420.25 = 50,440.25

and I think AZ already added Dirt Farmer's miles.

Yesterday I did 16.95 & 11.09 so far today = 28.04 + 50,440.25 = 50,468.29

I think the math is right


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

50,468.29 + 21 = 50,489.29

12 miles using ridewithgps.com mapping out my loop. I've got a garmin 800 on the way so things will only get more accurate in 2012.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if you know the trail length you can use that... if it's on the road you can use Bike Maps, Cycling Workout, Biking Routes | MapMyRIDE to figure yout your ride... for road I typically would pre map my ride so I had a good idea of how far I wanted to go even...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Ask Santa for a cycling computer better yet, get a Garmin 800, (soo much better than the 700 or 750, more screens, more entertaining on the ride, pacer, temperature, etc.).


I could ask I guess but I don't have a bike to use it on. I've been without a ride since March.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

50,489.29+976.35=51465.64

Never checked in this forum to see what it was about. Just added to total odometer from my cycling computer. Bought it in February 2011.


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

51465.64 + 153.62 = 51473.64:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

51,473.64 + 11.12 = 51,484.76


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

51484.76 + 10 = 51494.76


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

51,494.76 + 15.75 = 51,510.51


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

A little single track over the last 3 weeks.

51,510.51 + 60.4 = 51,570.91


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

51,570.91 + 6.3 (spin around the farm) = 51,577.21


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

51,577.21 + 60 = 51637.21

Cold + Dark + Snow = Chicken :madman:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

51,577.21 + 39.21 = 51,616.42

That put me over 5k for the year.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

51616.42 + 24 = 51640.42


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

51640.42 + 20.7 = 51661.12


----------



## Robert2020 (Dec 14, 2010)

51661.12 + 12.5 (Los pientos, Santa Clarita, Ca) = 51673.62


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

Mileage for the week: 45.6

51673.62 + 45.6 = 51719.22


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

51,719.22 + 36 = 51,755.22


----------



## Robert2020 (Dec 14, 2010)

51,755.22 + 13.5 (tapia cyn) = 51,768.72


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

51,768.72 + 14.30 = 51,783.02


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

51783.02 + 15 = 51798.02


----------



## GraphiteBrawler (Dec 26, 2011)

51798.02+103 today = 51901.02


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

51,901.02 + 67 = 51968.02


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

51968.02 + 18.51 = 51986.53


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

51,986.53 + 47.89 = 52,034.42


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

52,034.42 + 11 = 52,045.42


----------



## Houtexjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

52,045.42 + 1978.62 = 54,024.04


total miles for me so far this year, 95% trails


----------



## Houtexjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

54,024.04 + 9.69 = 54,033.73


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

...*PLEASE READ THIS*

going to post the new 2012 thread tomm night as it's new years eve :thumbsup:

need you the people who've pedaled these miles to give some input... check out the post here
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2012-mile-challenge-759631.html


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

27.4 for the week. No ride today

54033.73 + 27.4 = 54061.73

Happy New Year to all!
_
Reason for edit: Either bad math or fat fingers_


----------



## Houtexjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

54,061.73 + 10.18 = 54,071.91


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

54,071.91 + 58.75 = 54,130.66

That's a wrap. Personal best miles,hours and vert. gain for the year


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

54130.66 + 40 = 54170.66 Thanks for inspiring me guys and giving me something to shoot for. Happy new year!:thumbsup:


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

54170.66 + 17.66 = 54188.32 Hoppy new beer!!!!!


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

54,188.32 + 1,060.49 = 55,248.81. Was at 250lbs when I started getting back in shape on June 9th this year. Down to 218, all mileage this year on the trail.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

55,248.81 + 63.93 = 55,312.74

NYE ride; bike course of a local 1/2 ironman, and last night spin. ~2700 for the year. 
good work gentlemen!


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

55,312.74 + 26.95 = 55,339.69

Start the new thread! I'm riding tomorrow!

I'd like to congratulate all who rode their a$$es off this year and put us over the goal.... by a BUNCH!

What do you think? 75,000 in 2012?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

55,339.69 + 315.7 = 55655.39


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

55655.39 + 190.00 = 55,845.39
Pretty bad month - lots of snow.

Woody


----------

